# Proper Sizing



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

I am 6' 2 1/2" with a 35" inseam and ride a 60cm Onix. The bike is a comfortable fit. However, the seat is only about 2-3" higher than the handlebars. Not much of the seatpost is showing. I notice the seats on the bikes of most other riders is much higher than the handlebars and a significant length of seatpost appears between the seat and the frame. Am I riding too large a frame? Are there any disadvantages to my setup?


----------



## cwilliams (Jul 26, 2008)

If it's comfortable, I wouldn't even worry about it. If you want more drop, I would suppose the answer would be go to the 57. If you've read any of the other threads regarding size on here, Orbea's run larger. I'm 6' with a 32" inseam riding a 54cm Onix. I'm very comfortable on the bike.


----------

